# Heimkino / Zockerecke im Schlafzimmer?Wie sieht es bei euch im Schlafzimmer aus, habt ihr dort auch Technik drin stehen, oder ist das Schlafzimmer für



## ElectroRob (9. September 2010)

Wie sieht es bei euch im Schlafzimmer aus, habt ihr dort auch Technik drin stehen, oder ist das Schlafzimmer für Technik tabu?
Ich habe mir jetzt im Schlafzimmer auch eine Zockerecke mit einem 32' Samsung gebastelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (9. September 2010)

Nope- mein Schlafzimmer bleibt "fast" Technik frei. Ausser einem Radiowecker gibt´s da nüscht. Einen Fernseher dort find ich blöde. Entweder will ich schlafen oder was "anderes"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  im Schlafzimmer machen und da stört mich die Glotze nur.
Ich hab im Wohnzimmer einen wunderschönen 42 Zoll Fernseher und meinen PC - das reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

Da ich noch Zuhause wohne ist mein Schlafzimmer mein Wohnzimmer. Dementsprechend steht auch ein PC und ein Fernseher drinnen. Aber hätte ich ein seperates Schlafzimmer würde keine Elektronik drin stehen. Es lenkt zu sehr ab finde ich und außerdem 





> Paare sollten es sich zweimal überlegen, ob sie einen Fernseher im Schlafzimmer haben wollen. Denn die Flimmerkiste halbiert die Sexfrequenz.


----------



## Perkone (11. September 2010)

Schlafzimmer: Da steht nen Bett, n Fernseher und die Xbox. 
Dieses Zimmer: Mein PC, Gäste-PC und Laptop sowie ne Couch. 
----

Da ich Raucher bin hab ich mir gedacht ich trenn jetz Schlaf- und Zockerzimmer, weils einfach besser ist in nem Raum mit frischer Luft.


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

ElectroRob schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch im Schlafzimmer aus, habt ihr dort auch Technik drin stehen, oder ist das Schlafzimmer für Technik tabu?
> Ich habe mir jetzt im Schlafzimmer auch eine Zockerecke mit einem 32' Samsung gebastelt:



Nun da ich eine 3 Zimmerwohnung bewohne, habe ich die Räume getrennt.
mein PC steht gewissermaßen in meinm Arbeitszimmer, oder wie ich es zu nennen Pflege, die "Gamerlounge". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald ich meine Digicam wieder habe, stelle ich mal paar Fotos on.


----------



## b1sh0p (17. September 2010)

Die einzige Technik dort ist der Wecker. Und das iPad zum lesen, aber das ist dort nicht fest. Ansonsten ist der Zeitvertreib im Schlafzimmer der, für dens da ist. Schlafen oder Liebe machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (20. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Da ich noch Zuhause wohne ist mein Schlafzimmer mein Wohnzimmer. Dementsprechend steht auch ein PC und ein Fernseher drinnen. Aber hätte ich ein seperates Schlafzimmer würde keine Elektronik drin stehen. Es lenkt zu sehr ab finde ich und außerdem


Dito
Ich wohne auch noch zu hause. Heisst in meinem Zimmer stehen mein Rechner, und der Fernseher.
Ich werde wohl bald ausziehen. In meiner eigenen Wohnung werde ich dann wohl im Schlafzimmer nur das Bett und ein Kleiderschrank haben und der Fernseher und der PC kommen ins Wohzimmer. PC vieleicht ins Büro wenn ich denn so viel platz habe.


----------



## xRf (21. September 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Dito
> Ich wohne auch noch zu hause. Heisst in meinem Zimmer stehen mein Rechner, und der Fernseher.
> Ich werde wohl bald ausziehen. In meiner eigenen Wohnung werde ich dann wohl im Schlafzimmer nur das Bett und ein Kleiderschrank haben und der Fernseher und der PC kommen ins Wohzimmer. PC vieleicht ins Büro wenn ich denn so viel platz habe.



Meine Vorstellung + Situation.

Wobei ich ergänzen muss, dass ich in meinem Zimmer noch mein Aquarium stehen hab.


----------



## ElectroRob (8. Oktober 2010)

Mittlerweile musste die geräte im Schlafzimmer weichen, meiner neuen Freundin hat es mal gar nicht gefallen...


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich wohn noch bei meinem Vater, heißt ich hab nur ein Zimmer. Eigentlich steht da auch mein PC, allerdings ist mein Stuhl vor längerer Zeit kaputt gegangen und der Küchenstuhl ist verdammt unbequem. Noch dazu mag meine 6 Jahre alte Möhre überhaupt gar kein WLan mehr, wie mir scheint, drei WLan-Sticks, keiner davon wollte funktionieren. Und nun steht mein PC im Wohnzimmer aufm Tisch, mein Vater und ich zocken zusammen in einem Zimmer und ich sitz aufm bequemen Sofa. Ist ganz nett, sich beim gemeinsamen Zocken nicht über ungefähr 10 Meter unterhalten zu müssen, sondern 2 Meter entfernt zu sitzen ^^ Deswegen steht der PC auch noch hier, obwohl ich mir schon einen neuen Stuhl und das längere Kabel fürs Internet hätte kaufen können. Demnächst wird er wohl aber wieder in mein Zimmer zurück gestellt.

In meinem eigenen Zimmer steht noch mein Fernseher mit Receiver, allerdings keine Konsolen - Die stehen auch hier im Wohnzimmer, weil mein Vater einen großen tollen Flachbildfernseher hat. Der DVD-Player steht ebenfalls hier, falls ich mal nen Film gucken will.

Vielleicht sollte ich dazusagen, dass mein Vater und ich, seit meine Mutter ausgezogen ist, eher wie in ner WG zusammenwohnen als in einem elterlichen Haus, in dem eben noch das Töchterlein wohnt ^^


----------



## Chakalaker (16. Oktober 2010)

Da ich auch noch zu Hause wohne & daher nur ein Zimmer habe steht auch alles da. Allerdings ist mein Zimmer unterm Dach und hat naja so komische einbauten  ka wie ich es beschreiben soll^^ So ne Art eingebauter Schrank in der Wand und da hinten dran in der Ecke steht mein Pc/Drucker & der Rest Kabelsalat sodass man es kaum sieht. Das einzige was man wirklich sieht ist mein Tv der dient mehr oder weniger als Deko da ich da kein Fernsehempfang hab._. & zum zocken halt


----------



## ElectroRob (27. Oktober 2010)

So ein zimmer unterm Dach kann aber auch ganz schön geil sein...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

ElectroRob schrieb:


> So ein zimmer unterm Dach kann aber auch ganz schön geil sein...


Kann^^
Im Sommer zu warm und im Winter zu kalt.
Najo, Klimaanlage+ gute heizung ftw^^
aber unterm Dach ists auch ziemlich schön, ich mag diese Schrägen im Zimmer^^


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

Ich habe auch nur ein Zimmer da ich noch daheim lebe. Da steht eigentlich alles rum, Pc, Fernseher mit verschiedenen Konsolen, eine Couch und ein Bett.


----------

